# VK - New Coil Master Stuffz



## Gizmo (24/10/17)

New Coil Master Stock:

Coil Master Wire Brush & Jig
Coil Master Skynet 48PC Pre-made Coils
Coil Master Comp Wire
Coil Master 26650 Dual Silicone Battery Case

Restock:

Coil Master Ready Box

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

